# [Tech Today] 4096 x 2160 Sharp LCD Leaves 1080p in Dust



## Jason Unger

*4096 x 2160 Sharp LCD Leaves 1080p in Dust*


In the HDTV world, 1080p is currently king. The recently completed CEDIA Expo featured boatloads of 1080p projectors, plasmas and LCDs. But at CEATEC is Japan, Sharp showed off a 64-inch LCD monitor, sporting a 4096 x 2160 resolution, featuring 8.84 million pixels.


1080who?

http://www.cepro.com/news/editorial/16016.html http://www.cepro.com/asset/5677.jpg 

The screen, still in the development phase, will be targeted at film and television producers as well as medical researchers, a Sharp representative said. The exhibit is one of the more popular at the weeklong trade show taking place outside Tokyo. But eventually, these technologies trickle down to the consumer market.
And TV personalities thought current HDTV resolutions made them look bad.


This isn't the first beyond 1080p screen we've covered -- back in June, we talked about three German companies developing technology capable of displaying a 5000 x 2000 resolution image -- but it's the first by a major HDTV manufacturer.


Following up on the news that Samsung, a Blu-ray supporter, would be releasing a laptop computer with a built-in HD DVD drive, comes an in-depth look at the companies getting involved in both formats from Home Theater Blog.


For more Tech Today, including region coding for HD DVD and other CEATEC attractions, check out
http://www.cepro.com/news/editorial/16016.html


----------

